# Game Thread Phoenix vs. Utah 2/14/05



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Happy Valentines day haha. Suns lost the last meeting when Nash was injured they want revenge.

Game Preview 


<center>







*vs.* 

*Phoenix Suns (40-12) vs. Utah Jazz (17-33)
American West Arena, Monday February 14th, 2005

 Previous Meetings: 




Projected Starting Lineups: 













































































Reserves:



























































*


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

2nd games don't yield letdown 

Suns are too good. I predict

Suns: 114
Jazz: 99

Play the guess the score game!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

There going to be tired with this being their 2nd game in a row.
But i still think they'll pull it off..

Suns 118
Jazz 109


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

ESPN Game Preview


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Anybody else see where the timekeeper ran off like 20 seconds after Okur fouled out? Then they only put back on 5 seconds...wtf was up with that?


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

3 point game - who expected this?


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, looks like Utah lost this one at the free throw line.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I lost count of how many free throws that Utah missed down the stretch. They had a chance, but did themselves in. And the last 60 seconds of that game took forever. 

Phoenix hung tough and finished strong. You cannot beat these guys without bringing your best game.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

No they didn't...

WTF were the refs doing there? The last minute lasted like an half hour because Utah kept fouling and they kept calling fouls instead of ending the game.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

This was a slow game thread. I just came here because I was following the game online. My fiancee' is getting something ready in the other room for V Day, so I had to hang out here online in another room.

Was this game televised?


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

the one thing i notice about this game, is that Amare and almost every starter played only 30 mins. Thats significantly below their averages.

Amare still poured in 42 and 12 only playing 29 mins, Nash scored 15 and 18 assists also only playing 29 mins.

Good to see Voskuhl back again playing his second straight game, he is definitely a physical player that suns could use more.

If D'Antoni can reduce mins of suns starters by about 4-5 mins, while continue winning, suns can have enough to have a good run towards the end of the season and onto the playoffs.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Phoenix Post Game Quotes*



> *SUNS HEAD COACH MIKE D’ANTONI*: “We were pretty good offensively. I don’t know about the other side of the court, but offensively we were good.
> 
> "We were a little tired, so that was a good win for us. They had a bad break with Kirilenko and Boozer no doubt about it. These were two wins that were important to us (win last night 2/13 vs. Golden State) .We need (to win) the last one against Dallas before the All Star break and then try to get back some of our focus.”
> 
> ...





> *SUNS FORWARD SHAWN MARION (18 PTS, 7 REBS)*: “You know when you can try to win a game at the end—give or take. But with twelve seconds left and they’re down eight points, I don’t think you can win a game like that without some miracle. But they kept fouling. The first half they were knocking down everything they shot. They were throwing-up rainbows that were going in, but that’s how it goes sometimes.”
> 
> We got Amaré going. We made sure we pounded it inside, he got them in foul trouble, he was dunking on them and hitting his free throws. We had our inside and outside games going and that way it’s hard to stop us. We scored a lot of points, but so did they. When we score a lot, we give-up a lot and that’s our biggest challenge right now.”





> *SUNS FORWARD QUENTIN RICHARDSON (22 PTS, 3 ASSTS)*: “We have a lot of guys that can shoot the ball on our team, and with Amaré stepping up like he did, that was big for us. Sometimes teams come out warm, and you have to weather the storm and just continue to play.”





> *SUNS CENTER/FORWARD AMARE STOUDEMIRE (42 PTS, 12 REBS)*: “I was trying to be aggressive offensively and defensively, and the shots were falling tonight. I took it upon myself to step it up in the second half because we needed that push, and that’s what we got. I’m still feeling my [flu-like] symptoms, so it wasn’t an easy night, but we had to suck it up tonight. We had to get this win and get a win against Dallas before the All Star break. It’s key for us to rest the next few days.”
> 
> “They were knocking down incredible shots—Kirilenko hit a fade-away three off the glass. They were hitting big time shots but we hung in there.”


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I jsut wanna know now where are all the people hwo said in thesummer that the jazz would be better than the Suns?


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b> Suns lost the last meeting when Nash was injured they want revenge.



Nash wasn't injured for the Utah loss. He was injured the following game @IND.




Good win by the Suns. Jazz fouled a ridiculous amout of times but the Suns hung tough. 

Amare was flat out amazing tonight.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice win, Nash with 18 assists, Amare with 42 points!

Boxscore

Recap


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Definately a close game. It sounded as if the Suns were kind of down, but when AK47 and Boozer left, Amare stepped it up. Voshkul got some minutes, and Im still wondering how come Hunter didn't play... I was listening to the game on ktar.com and it sounded like the refs were calling some cheap fouls, and the last minute of the game lasted forever. Big game up on Thursday vs. the Mavs.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> the one thing i notice about this game, is that Amare and almost every starter played only 30 mins. Thats significantly below their averages.
> 
> Amare still poured in 42 and 12 only playing 29 mins, Nash scored 15 and 18 assists also only playing 29 mins.
> ...



I was following the live boxscore for this game and one of the things I noticed is that the bench for Phoenix got a toal of 49 minutes. The minutes for the five starters were 37, 35, 41, 39 and 39 - an average of just over 38 minutes each.

G-Force


----------

